
Show HN: Vnlog – a toolkit for manipulating data in an ASCII table - dima55
https://github.com/dkogan/vnlog
======
dima55
On some broad level, this is similar to csvkit, but a core design principle is
that the toolkit is very light, and mosly wraps standard, exising tools.
Powerful tools with a very friendly learning curve result.

~~~
kristopolous
The title of the post doesn't work because it doesn't "scratch an itch" as in
it doesn't suggest how it makes life easier for common problems.

Titles are hard. "Light wrapper for manipulating structured data" is ok but it
still sucks because you aren't showing the destination. I'll think about it

